# Can anyone identify this viewfinder?



## ikat56 (May 16, 2012)

I got this viewfinder with a Leica M2 and an M3 and 8 lenses varying from 28mm to 200mm and some other stuff. This viewfinder does not seem to be for Leica, no identifying marks. Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,

Ingrid


----------



## bhop (May 16, 2012)

The build quality makes me wonder if it's from a russian manufacturer..  

You might have better luck asking on rangefinderforum.com


----------



## Derrel (May 16, 2012)

Perhaps Mr. Stephen Gandy of cameraquest.com (a true rangefinder afficionado) can identify it for you. it does not appear to be all "that" well-made or finished. I wonder if it might be a Russian one made some years ago???

Try http://www.cameraquest.com/leicafin.htm


----------



## jwbryson1 (May 16, 2012)

Sure, that's Fred.


----------



## tirediron (May 16, 2012)

It looks similar to the one used on a Hasselblad SWA; I wonder if it might be a Kiev equivalent?


----------

